# When to Buy Tickets for June 2012



## Time2Buy (Aug 27, 2011)

I've been checking airfares to Hawaii for June 2012. 

We need a flight from any San Francisco Bay Area airport to Oahu on Sunday, June 17, 2012 where we will stay for 6 nights. On June 23, we fly to Maui for a week and then need a return flight to the mainland on June 30.

Right now the best multi-city fare is on Hawaiian Airlines for $762 (includes taxes and fees).  Is there a chance to get a significantly better fare if we wait?

Thanks,

Greg


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 27, 2011)

That's a pretty average price for June, which is high season.  If you faithfully check prices every day, and are ready to commit when it hits your price point, I think you can do better.


----------



## lprstn (Aug 27, 2011)

I start looking on www.farecompare.com and www.kayak.com in October and buy in Nov. - Jan.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Aug 29, 2011)

UA FF tickets become available 331 days in advance - they allow 1-ways to be reserved now (w/o additional costs except the small FF fee) - so you can book 1-way outbound and then 1-week inbound


----------



## LisaRex (Aug 29, 2011)

We checked faithfully back when we flew in June 2010.  The airfares started at $1100 and never went down.  It's high season on Maui and they take full advantage of it. 

BTW, I'd book my car as soon as I could, too. Car rentals are sky high lately but your best bet is to book early (via Costco or some other program, if able) and then re-checking often.


----------



## cgeidl (Aug 31, 2011)

*Alaska airlines*

Has rates of $179 from San Jose and Oakland to Hawaii on Moday to Wed.
Might work out for you but these are to Kauai and the 
BI.


----------



## GregT (Aug 31, 2011)

LisaRex said:


> We checked faithfully back when we flew in June 2010.  The airfares started at $1100 and never went down.  It's high season on Maui and they take full advantage of it.
> 
> BTW, I'd book my car as soon as I could, too. Car rentals are sky high lately but your best bet is to book early (via Costco or some other program, if able) and then re-checking often.



This is my experience too -- we go every year to Maui and use three FF tickets and then buy two RT tickets.

The prices never really came down....I typically buy in August or September but keep watching them out of curiosity.....and I think $762 is reasonable for June travel (in this current environment.) I use to be able to buy RT's in June for $550 - $600, but it's been years.  I just paid $750/ticket on Alaska Airlines from San Diego to Maui (and paid $1,100 last year on AA from LAX to Maui).

Good luck!

Greg


----------



## Dewnay (Sep 2, 2011)

GregT said:


> This is my experience too -- we go every year to Maui and use three FF tickets and then buy two RT tickets.
> 
> The prices never really came down....I typically buy in August or September but keep watching them out of curiosity.....and I think $762 is reasonable for June travel (in this current environment.) I use to be able to buy RT's in June for $550 - $600, but it's been years.  I just paid $750/ticket on Alaska Airlines from San Diego to Maui (and paid $1,100 last year on AA from LAX to Maui).
> 
> ...



I've been receiving daily price alerts from Kayak for travel from the 3 SF Bay Area airports to Honolulu for more than a year. For mid-June nonstop flights, the lowest fares were in August through mid-September. After that, the fares moved up and down but never went below the pricing in August and early September.

D.


----------



## nspils (Sep 3, 2011)

Fares which are presented to you may change during the week, too. Most expensive from Thursday to Monday (when people are thinking about making arrangements for vacation) and lower Tuesday and Wednesday.


----------



## sailingman22 (Sep 3, 2011)

Check with the airlines that you may book whether they offer refunds if the same flight price reduces at a later date. We purchased tickets to Hawaii using Alaska Airlines two years ago and the price dropped $101 for one day and offered use a $100 credit on a future flight. We used Yapta to track and notify us when the price dropped over $25.00 via email. 

Yapta will keep track of your current flight and notify you when the price drops according to your settings. Farecompare, Smarter Travel and Airfarewatchdog are 3 other sites that we use to check airfare prices and be notified of good deals.


----------



## Time2Buy (Sep 10, 2011)

Big jump in prices occurred today for the Hawaiian Air flights I've been monitoring.

SJC to HNL for 6/17 jumped from $335 to $427

HNL to SJC on 6/30 jumped from $360 to $452


----------



## Time2Buy (Sep 11, 2011)

Weird. The fares dropped back down to the previous level after one day.

Greg


----------

